# Projekt für Messung



## CBBornheim (14 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Das ist mein erster Beitrag hier, da ich kompletter SPS Neuling bin.
Hoffe dass ich hier Unterstützung bei meinem geplanten Projekt erhalte, für das ich mir zum Einstieg ein Wago Ethernet Starterkit angeschafft habe, welches ich nach und nach erweitern möchte.

Ich habe vor eine SPS zu bauen an der ich mehrere Sensoren anschließen möchte.

Im ersten Step möchte ich neun Temperatur- und vier Drucksensoren anschließen.
Hiermit möchte ich Temperaturen und Drücke am PC visualisieren.

Im zweiten Step möchte ich mit den gemessenen Werten weitere Werte (Druck zugehörige Temperaturen, Druckverluste etc.) errechnen, und ebenfalls live am PC visualisieren.

Hoffe dass das mit dem WAGO-System für mich als ehrgeiziger Neuling nach und nach zu erarbeiten ist.

Hat sich einer von euch mit so einem ähnlichen Projekt schonmal befasst und kann mir sagen wo ich mir Informationen hierüber her holen kann?


----------



## Knaller (14 August 2016)

Moin

In welchem Format liefern die Sensoren ihre Werte.  Analog als  Spannung Strom oder als Bussystem.    
Zur Hilfe bräuchte man schon mehr Informationen 
Gruß Herbert  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBBornheim (14 August 2016)

Die Sensoren sollen ihre Werte als Spannung Analog liefern.


----------



## Knaller (14 August 2016)

Moin
Spannung. 0 bis 10 Volt.  Oder +- 10volt   Dann die entsprechenden Klemmen dafür 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBBornheim (14 August 2016)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Welche vor- bzw. Nachteile gibt es damit?


----------



## shrimps (14 August 2016)

Hi,
ich hatte mal so ähnlich angefangen mit meiner Ofensteuerung:
Habe ca. 10 PT1000 Temperaturfühler dran und 2 mal 0/4 - 20mA Signalgeber (Einmal Strommessung und einmal Lambda)
Habe alles mit den zugehörigen Klemmen von Beckhoff gelößt (bin Twincatfan)
Diese oder ähnliche gibt es ja auch von Wago, bzw. angeblich soll die eine oder andere KL-Klemme auch an Wago laufen ?
War techn. nicht schwierig:
Vernünftige Kabel und dann direktes anklemmen und dann (viel Arbeit) alles wunschgerecht programmieren...

Btw: Spannung als Messwert ist häufig ungüstig wegen Leitungsverlusten etc.
Entweder direkt messen mit RTD-Karten oder via Stromschleife (0/4-20mA)

Ist so in die Luft geschossen, da mir nicht klar ist wo die Reise hingeht...

Beste Grüße
Shrimps


----------



## KingHelmer (15 August 2016)

Zunächst wäre auch noch interessant zu erfahren, ob du einen der neuen Controller aus der PFC Reihe von WAGO im Starterkit hast oder den "alten" 750-841 Controller im Starterkit.
Gibt es mittlerweile beides, mit dem Unterschied, dass der neue Controller NUR mit Codesys 3 Arbeitet und der "alte" nur mit Codesys 2.3

Ich glaube, dass das Starterkit keine Analogklemme enthielt, richtig? D.H. je nach Signal der Sensoren (0..10V/-10..10V/0..20mA/4..20mA) solltest du dir mal eine Karte zulegen (vorausgesetzt, du willst das Projekt auch wirklich durchziehen, denn die Karten sind mit knapp 200€ nicht ganz billig---> 750-468 ca. 150-200€).

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## ChickenWingZ (15 August 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Zunächst wäre auch noch interessant zu erfahren, ob du einen der neuen Controller aus der PFC Reihe von WAGO im Starterkit hast oder den "alten" 750-841 Controller im Starterkit.
> Gibt es mittlerweile beides, mit dem Unterschied, dass der neue Controller NUR mit Codesys 3 Arbeitet und der "alte" nur mit Codesys 2.3



Wo hast du ein Starterkit zu dem PFC gefunden?
Ich finde aktuell nur welche mit 750-880 und 750-881. Eine mit 750-8202 fänd ich persönlich sehr interessant.

Allerdings kann dieser auch weiterhin mit Codesys 2.3 programmiert werden

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (15 August 2016)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse an den Automatisierungsprodukten von WAGO. Der Einstieg über unser Ethernet-Starterkit ist eine optimale Basis für den sukzessiven Aufbau des geplanten Aufbaus zum Einlesen, Auswerten, Loggen und Visualisieren unterschiedlicher analoger Messsignale und deren Visualisierung.

Gern bieten wir Dir technische Unterstützung bei der Auswahl der geeigneten Hardwarekomponenten an und stellen auf unsere Homepage auch diverse Anwendungshinweise rund um die Themen "Datalogging", "Dataplotting",... kostenlos zum Download bereit.

Am schnellsten erreichst Du uns per Mail unter support@wago.com ...am Besten gleich mit ein paar technischen Details zu den analogen Signalen. So können wir uns gemeinsam umgehend um eine optimale Lösung kümmern.


----------



## KingHelmer (15 August 2016)

ChickenWingZ schrieb:


> Wo hast du ein Starterkit zu dem PFC gefunden?
> Ich finde aktuell nur welche mit 750-880 und 750-881. Eine mit 750-8202 fänd ich persönlich sehr interessant.
> 
> Allerdings kann dieser auch weiterhin mit Codesys 2.3 programmiert werden
> ...



Schau mal hier: http://www.wago.ch/chmedia/starterkit-pfc100_750-8100-0516-de.pdf
Das ist der 8100er Controller, der ist nur mit Codesys 3 zu betreiben, hat also keine Umschaltung zu 2.3 mehr.

Aber du kannst dich gerne bei den freundlichen Damen und Herren von WAGO beraten lassen, die machen das gerne und freundlich! 

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Termi (16 August 2016)

also ich betreibe 25 x 1Wire DS2480 mit der Owos-lib ohne Probleme an einem 8204 unter E!3 und der 750-652. Es geht vieles, man muß sich nur damit beschäftigen ;-) Ich hatte übrigens das Starterkit mit dem 750-830 (BACnet), aber lang ist es her...

Gruß


----------



## CBBornheim (22 August 2016)

Habe mir jetzt überlegt die Messung der Temperaturen mit zwei 750-451 8Kanal Analog Eingangskarten und 9 Pt100 umzusetzen. So habe ich 7 Eingänge für evtl. folgende Temperatursensoren noch zur Verfügung. 

Das wäre jetzt das erste was ich versuche umzusetzen. 

Die Anschlusskabel der Sensoren möchte ich 10m lang machen. Muss ich hierbei den Leitungswiederstand berücksichtigen und in der Programmierung mit einbeziehen?


----------



## Booner (27 August 2016)

CBBornheim schrieb:


> Die Anschlusskabel der Sensoren möchte ich 10m lang machen. Muss ich hierbei den Leitungswiederstand berücksichtigen und in der Programmierung mit einbeziehen?




Hei,

kommt drauf an, wie genau Deine Messung werden soll. Da Du aber bestimmt "nur" ganz normale Sensoren und keine hochpräzisen einsetzen wirst, sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl einfach mal, dass 10m überhaupt kein Problem darstellen werden.
Willst Du präziser werden, kommst Du um eine Vierleitermessung eh nicht drum rum, weil der Leitungswiderstand ja auch noch ein wenig temperaturabhängig ist... 


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## shrimps (27 August 2016)

Hi
Ich kann nicht verstehen warum immer pt100 und nicht wie in anderen Bereichen pt1000 genommen werden ?
Der Einfluss der Leitung ist bei den pt1000 10mal geringer ?
Ggf meine Unwissenheit ...
Shrimps


----------



## CBBornheim (29 August 2016)

@shrimps Ich meinte natürlich pt1000 hatte die eine 0 vergessen. 

Werde heute Abend versuchen die ersten Fühler ans rennen zu bekommen. Gebe euch dann mal eine Rückmeldung.


----------

